# HELP! I lost my juvenile in the car! :(



## yumeze (Jun 29, 2015)

He is a Colombian gold, 8 months and about 15". I've been looking all night and there are so many places he could go. I'm sick to my stomach. I put out ground turkey, sardines and will add a light in the morning. Do you think there is still hope? He cant get out of the car? I am worried he will get so deep into the inside of the car that he wont find his way out to the food or light? UGH! Please give me advice as to get him to come out


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 3, 2015)

be sure that you do NOT start the car. keep the doors and windows closed at all times, and i would suggest looking under all of the seats and even inside some of them. check behind petals, in the glove compartments, inside arm rests, everywhere. leave food out and a light and maybe a bowl of water.


----------



## yumeze (Jul 11, 2015)

I found him the next day! I had no choice but to drive  while driving he came down the gas pedal. I had fish out on the floor board and was stinking up the car pretty bad. I scared him back up into the steering but he came out while I parked the car and got him! Wow, was I lucky!!


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 11, 2015)

No worse for the wear!! Congrats.


----------



## Skeep (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooray!


----------

